# swimming



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

We live on a lake so I was hoping for a swimming companion but Asta hates water - he will not go out when its raining until the need is dire - he avoids puddles too


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

This is interesting I'm yet to have Dewy in the water. I wish we had more access in my area to places we could try.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Sounds like a blast


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

I am trying to teach Loki to swim. He isn't afraid of the pool and has nearly fallen in a couple of times. 
So far, he isn't a fan. When we are in the pool, he barks every time the kids jump in or go under. I think he wants me to rescue them. Our other dog won't go near the pool so I have never needed to teach her to swim.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

We live four blocks from a lake, but our area has episodes of blue green algae, which can be fatal to dogs. We save our wading and swimming adventures for our trips to northern Minnesota, but are still careful to make sure the water is free of blue green algae before anybody goes in.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie's ambition is to be a duck retriever like his ancestors. He loves ducks, but he hates wet feet.
I'm not seeing a happy outcome. 

Perhaps a chipmunk retriever?


----------

